

Ask HN: Do you need a faster UglifyJS? - lucio

As proof of concept I&#x27;ve &quot;translated&quot; UglifyJS&#x27;s parser to LiteScript and now it runs 2.5 times faster. I&#x27;m not a heavy user of Uglify. Are you?. Should I continue and translate the compressor.js?. Do you need a faster UglifyJS?
======
bramgg
This question is going to give you skewed results because only the people who
do need it would bother to reply. Personally, no, I have no use for it.

~~~
lucio
Yes, I know, if nobody responds, I'll assume there's no need for it

------
jdrago999
I, for one, welcome our LiteScriptified UglyJS overlords.

